# Pack goat book



## NH546 (Oct 2, 2013)

Saw a book on pack goats awhile back.it was a revised copy. I don't seem to be able to find it or remember the title.Anybody have any good bod dedicated to pack goats?


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

In addition to the original Grand Father of Goat Packing John Mionczynski's now out of print book "The Pack Goat" which is probably the best book to start with...there are several others. John M's can be tough to find but can usually find it on Amazon used. It is excellent and what I started with. (I have the first edition

1st Edition: http://www.amazon.com/The-Pack-Goat...&qid=1385127369&sr=8-1&keywords=the+pack+goat










2nd Edition:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Pack-Goat...&qid=1385127369&sr=8-2&keywords=the+pack+goat










Then you can start with the ones on the link below as they are the ones in most Goat Packer Libraries. (There are several other sources where you can get them though.)

http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8

*Practical Goatkpacking*

By Carolyn Eddy, 142 pages. "A thorough, nuts and bolts guide to the art and science of goatpacking. It will answer most of the questions that...
http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=45*Nanny Manicures*

By Diane Gray, 32 pages, paperback with 12 illustrations. Everything you need to know to keep those hooves trimmed properly. Whether you have working...
*Diet For Wethers*

By Carolyn Eddy, 102 pages, paperback. "Finally, a book written for the average goat owner who wants to feed a good diet without getting a...
*Goat Field First Aid Book*

By Alice Berberness and Carolyn Eddy, 240 pages, paperback. Emergencies, Urgencies, Packgoat Management, Your Supplies and how to do procedures....
*Goat First Aid - The Trail Guide*

A laminated packable guide (30 pages of emergency and handy info). It's waterproof and fits in our First Aid Kit. See our demonstration YouTube...
http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=48 

*Goat Tracks Magazine - Journal of the Working Goat (Annual)*

BACK IN PRINT ! Published 4 times a year. The only magazine dedicated to the working goat. Articles on pack and harness goats, equipment, health, 4-H...


----------



## NH546 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you that was the one. Why it would not pop up in a search is beyond me.


----------

